# Brand heritage / brand culture



## PoetryandChanel

Bună ziua,

Ce traducere ar fi potrivită pentru sintagma _brand heritage_ în următorul context: ”brand heritage is a key organizational resource for companies seeking to differentiate their offers in the market.”

THE EFFECT OF BRAND HERITAGE ON CONSUMER-BRAND RELATIONSHIPS

Din păcate, nu am găsit nicio sursă în limba română care să aprobe o traducere.

Pentru sintagma _brand culture_ m-am gândit la: cultura de brand (dar nu sunt sigură). 

În speranță că mă veți ajuta să elucidez dilema, vă mulțumesc!


----------



## danielstan

Google Translate dă o traducere la care mă gândeam și eu înainte să caut, și anume: "moștenirea mărcii".
Asta dacă dorești confirmarea traducerii dintr-o oarecare sursă.

Adică mi se pare clar că sună mai românește "marcă" decât "brand" (cu derivate precum barbarismul folosit de Elena Udrea cu peste 10 ani în urmă: "rebranduirea turismului românesc", barbarism care a pătruns și în limbajul altor politicieni de azi).

Totodată, în spiritul frazei englezești pe care ai citat-o, o traducere pe care personal o consider mai potrivită ar fi:
"păstrarea mărcii" sau "conservarea mărcii",
căci cuvântul "moștenire" ar sugera un oarecare transfer al mărcii de la o entitate economică dispărută de pe piață la altă entitate care i-ar fi preluat patrimoniul.
Dar pentru propunerea mea nu am susținere în surse de traducere...


----------



## farscape

Brand heritage e un termen relativ consacrat în marketing care definește tradiția sau valorile tradiționale demonstrate în timp de o marcă comercială. O altă definiție ar fi simbolul longevității istorice pentru o mărcă comercială dar în orice caz *heritage* implică valorile/tradițiile (chiar și culturale) pe care le reprezintă marca comercială.

O marcă comercială e cu atât mai puternică, mai valabilă sau valoroasă cu cât are mai multe atribute de tip valori, tradiții, recunoaștere pe plan intern și internațional, longevitate în business, toate acestea constituind heritage.


----------



## irinet

"Brand" însumează multe lucruri ce par a nu putea fi încapsulate intr-un singur cuvânt in limba noastră. Însă, mi s-ar părea potrivit cuvântul 'simbol', deși ar putea părea un pic cam abstract.
Deci cred că ar fi corect și: patrimoniul /moștenirea/păstrarea simbolurilor culturale.


----------



## farscape

...brand culture nu-i totuna cu cultural brand 🙂
Brand heritage și brand culture sunt expresii relativ sinonime.


----------

